# DIY Thermal Imaging



## picassoman (9 Nov 2009)

I would like to get a air tightness and IR Thermal imaging tests carried out on my house (built 2004) to see where I might have any issues losing heat.

Got two quotes for approx 500 euro. I understand there is a few hours work, plus the cost of equipment and you get a report but I was wondering if I can get it cheaper. 

Probably not the air tightness part but the IR part i.e. is it possible to rent the camera and DIY ?

I am based in East Galway.

- pm


----------



## selfbuild (9 Nov 2009)

Hi Picassoman,
I would be really interested to hear who you got the quotes off? I am having serious issues with losing heat - one bedroom is like an ice box!  I think it would be money well spent if I could be sure it would solve my problem.
SB


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2009)

Hi Picassoman

You could probably buy a cheap thermal imaging camera for not much more than €500.  A much lower cost (though not ideal) alternative might be to simply use an infrared thermometer - i.e. without imaging/recording.  A few dozen well placed 'aims' together with note taking should give you decent feedback.


----------



## Jetblue (10 Nov 2009)

€500 doesn't seem too bad if someone is using thermal imaging and air tightness/blower door testing on your house! A reasonable quality IR camera would set you back €10000 and most of the pro's I know have cameras worth €25000 plus.
Also thermal imaging and interpretation is a skill that you learn and build up over years, it's not that simple or intuitive.


----------



## picassoman (10 Nov 2009)

500 is probably not a bad price for the two services but its 500 euro I cannot afford at the moment !! Just wanted to see if there was a cheaper option.


----------



## krissovo (10 Nov 2009)

Do you have any friends in the military?  They use high end thermal imaging scopes and that will be about the cheapest way of looking for hot spots.


----------



## Caveat (10 Nov 2009)

krissovo said:


> Do you have any friends in the military? They use high end thermal imaging scopes and that will be about the cheapest way of looking for hot spots.


 
Yeah at a value of about fifty thousand euro probably!  Hardly likely to lend this out.

He doesn't need anything high end at all - all the guy wants to do is identify cold areas in his house.  A simple IR thermometer at a cost of less than €100 can do this.


----------



## galwaytt (10 Nov 2009)

Michael Glynn uPVC outside Loughrea has one which he uses - he will do a site visit for you, iirc.


----------



## picassoman (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks - I'll try to contact M Glynn for a quote.

SlefBuilf - one group was www.ecoefficiency.ie. I'll try to dig up the other group.


----------

